
The Ugandan love of grasshoppers – and how to harvest them - tellarin
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-46357020
======
johnny313
I traveled to Kampala during grasshopper season about ten years ago. I had
never seen anything like the harvest before, it was a great experience. And
the fried grasshoppers are delicious!

